# CPT code for DEXA?



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a cpt code for a DEXA (Duel energy x-ray absorption) test?


----------



## michi (Oct 10, 2008)

*Bone Density*

76075


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 10, 2008)

76075 is a non-existent CPT code.

You have 4 choices based on which DEXA is being performed:

77080
77081
77082  
or Category III code 0028T


Karen Maloney, CPC 
Data Quality Specialist


----------

